# Sax 125.2 repairs



## ruizal (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey guys I bought a used sax 125.2 and found the rca plugs for both input and output were shot. Literally crumbled in my hands. I've been everywhere trying to find replacement plugs with no luck. The rca x2 pcb I ordered from mcmelectronics is close, but no cigar. I'd like to just buy the rcas if anyone has a link to where I could snag some. I've had zero luck. Even tried fabbing up a quick homemade rca thingamajig last night. All I got from the amp was some hiss in my tweeters. 
Any help is very appreciated! 

Adam

Broken plugs 










Black is original, white is the pcb. Notice the different location of the prongs. I might be able to swap metal prongs around to get something to work but I had no luck last night. 









Finally, my ghetto temp idea. It didn't work lol

















If all else fails I'd like to find an old school amp to replace this with. I have an old school Alpine for the rear fill when I have passengers. Cool little amp! 

Once again, thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

The pins on the white one are the same as the black one.So,even if it doesn't "fit"exactly like the OEM you should still get audio.
The center is ground and the left and right are,left and right.Maybe flip flop for the L/R but there should audio.
Im sure I have a used one to match the OEM but it sounds like there is another problem.


----------



## ruizal (Aug 4, 2015)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> The pins on the white one are the same as the black one.So,even if it doesn't "fit"exactly like the OEM you should still get audio.
> The center is ground and the left and right are,left and right.Maybe flip flop for the L/R but there should audio.
> Im sure I have a used one to match the OEM but it sounds like there is another problem.


The picture doesn't show it too well but the black old one had the ground behind the left and right. The new white one has it in front of the left and right. How would I get that to reach the ground spot? Think of it this way, the old one has left and right on first and third base, the ground at home. The new one has left and right on first and third and the ground on second base. Odd reference but it works lol


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

AHHH!
An optical illusion.
The center pin is still ground.
Solder short jumpers from the new one to the board for testing.If you get audio then cut the ground pin,solder a small jumper to it that will reach the hole on the board and solder the L/R pins in.
Use a screw that fits good and tight to secure the new RCA to the metal and you should be good.If it wont fit for some reason Ive probably got one in a scrap amp.


----------



## soccerguru607 (Nov 4, 2009)

As Atomictech 62 said. Should have sound if homemade rca is wired correctly. If amp is working correctly, I should have one available that should fit.


----------



## ruizal (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'll try the short jumper tonight and see if that works. I'm hoping the problem is just the rcas. As for the short jumper, any recommendations for what wire to use? I'm assuming I don't want tiny, but enough to be a snug fit in the board before solder? 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ruizal (Aug 4, 2015)

Looks like until I get this piece fixed I'll be running an Alpine 3525 for my front components. I currently have a 3522 running my rears. I like the idea of the same series old school amps pushing my speakers. I'm pretty sure the 3525 will push my image dynamics ctx65cs pretty well. I'll update this thread once I make the decision and again when I make the repairs 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

